# Cremeux



## chocolaterisa (May 22, 2013)

Does melting down cremeux in order to pour into layered dessert ruin the texture?


----------



## joelzer0 (May 30, 2013)

Depends on your recipe. In a recipe with gelatin you can melt it down by using a tempering method. It will reset just fine. Just keep it under 185f.


----------



## joelzer0 (May 30, 2013)

If you have no gelatin in the recipe you can blend it back into a liquid with a stick blender pour and rest in fridge.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I have no idea if your product can be "melted", (maybe thinned instead) but when googling the French word (means creamy...not a lot of help lol) I did come across a gelato site and this awesome pix.

Since the first translation that came to mind was ice cream thought I would include it.

http://www.cremeuxexmachina.com/

mimi


----------



## fatherbeverage (Jul 17, 2011)

most of the recipes for cremeux ive came across are just anglaise set with gelatin.  just saying, randomly. i wonder why that is.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

For those who don't know, _cremeux_ is an adjective, not a noun, see: http://www.collinsdictionary.com/dictionary/french-english/crémeux


----------

